# Leelanau Cougar photo analysis



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

harpo1 said:


> If one strayed into the UP from the west.... then wouldn't it still be considered a cougar in the UP?


 
You sat To-may-toe. I say To -ma-toe.

Small chance of one in the UP. Rather then a breeding population, it would be a stray from the west.
BETTER?


----------

